# Any app that can remember phrases, sentences, etc?



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I want to be able to use a gesture / shortuct to be able to paste a remembered phrase or sentence. Does this exist?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As in paste the last thing you cut/copied or paste some random thing from something that would have to be stored somewhere on the device?


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

As in have my phone remember a phrase / sentence that can be instantly copied by using a gesture or something.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess I would have to see a use case of where you would be trying to do it to understand what you mean exactly.

However, like permanently remembering something (outside of simple copy paste which is temporary) that could be brought back up with a simple gesture of sorts anywhere on the device would most likely need to be done at the ROM level versus an app due to complications in which process gets control of something.

It could also be done per application (though any apps would have to implement it), but that's not quite so useful to have separate lists for every app where the gestures only work within that app. If a launcher did it, it would be decent. It could store the words and have a way to manage them and then you can use the gesture in the laucher to copy it back to the clipboard and use it elsewhere. I don't know of any launchers that use gestures in that way though.

--Just my understanding from doing development on android ↑


----------

